# Newbie seeks direction for Home Theater setup



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello, I'm looking at putting together a home theater system, but I'm first looking at the audio side of things. I'm delaying a television purchase because I don't really watch much TV at present. I'm looking for an audio setup that I can later convert into a home theater system. I saw the Bose systems at Sam's Club and Best Buy, and was initially tempted to get one of those, but I've done enough research online to know I want to do more research before I buy something. 

What I'm looking for is either advice on purchasing audio equipment that would be used for a home theater setup, either information about good equipment to look at, or links to useful information. 

I think I'm looking for something under about 2000 (somewhat flexible limit) that sounds great. I'm not an audiophile, I just would like it to sound good. I've had klipsch promedia (the 4.1 computer speakers) and liked them, until the volume knob kept on crackling when I would adjust the volume -- and I would have to wedge something in the speaker to keep the bass from blasting at full volume. Any other speakers that I've had have been allright, but not anything spectacular in my view. 

So, is there any advice, or have I stumbled upon the wrong forum? *grin*

Thanks!

Tony


----------



## mayhem13 (Feb 2, 2008)

Seperate components would be the way to go-especially if you plan to do a dedicated HT later on. We need to know your room size for starters. What size display to you 'plan' on getting would also help. The AV receiver is the core of an HT system so purchasing a unit that fits your needs is paramount. Such things as rated output power and future proof connectivity are the things most people look at first. Companoes such as Denon,Yamaha,Pioneer and Onkyo all have decent entries here under $500 which would leave you $1500 for speakers and a sub-very doable but dependant on room size.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

the room I'm going to place this in is 14 x 17. For tv, I"m probably looking somewhere between 30-50 inches diagonal, though I've not really thought about the size too much. I'm also looking for something with surround sound-- 5.1 speakers, or the like. 

One thing I'm curious about.. the Bose systems advertised a technology where they would adjust themselves to the room's sound characteristics.. is this hype, or does it work? Also, do any other systems have something similar to this? 

Thanks!


----------



## mayhem13 (Feb 2, 2008)

Since you are looking to set up a HT, All in one systems are not the way to go-especially for expandability. For a Basic system that would easily surpass anything from Bose, You should start with an AV receiver, 5 speakers and a Subwoofer. There is a new entry from Pioneer that has fantasic features, easy auto setup and calibration and 130 watts per channel of power for under $500. It is compatible wilth all the latest technologies and formats and should provide a great system core for many years to come. The model is the VSX-1018-i highly recommend we start with this. For speaker selection-would you prefer smaller bookshelf sized or floor standing or a combination of both. Do you want the speakers to be stealthy or somewhat out of sight?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm more interested in audio quality than smaller or larger-- I wouldn't mind floor-standing speakers, if they are more like to provide a full-range sound. For right now, floor standing speakers might be just as well, since I don't have a entertainment center or cabinet to put them on right at the moment-- that's another purchase to be done at some point *grin* I don't mind the speakers being in view, so stealthy or out of sight is not an issue.


----------



## mayhem13 (Feb 2, 2008)

There are some excellent floorstanding speakers from Athena on closeout at Audioadvisor.com. Athena is the sister company of Energy and Klipsh-both highly regarded for excellent sound quality. The individual speakers in these were removed by another forum member and found to be Energy drivers-a BIG plus. The Model is LS-500 for $300 a pair !!! Check em out and let me know what you think. The black finish easily blends in and dissappears despite their size. There is also a matching center channel available for $99 and a pir of LS-100s should do nicely as surrounds. You still have $500 to spend on a subwoofer,interconnect cables and speaker wire. The original model these replaced was very highly regarded by stereophile as a best buy !!!!


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

kb9ysc said:


> I'm more interested in audio quality than smaller or larger--


Definitely look at some full range speakers then.

If you feel tempted by the Bose at some point in the future, take a look at this entertaining read: http://www.intellexual.net/bose.html
:hide:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

tenzip said:


> Definitely look at some full range speakers then.
> 
> If you feel tempted by the Bose at some point in the future, take a look at this entertaining read:
> :hide:


I don't know why but I keep thinking of the phrase "Friends don't let friends buy Bose." *laugh*


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

mayhem13 said:


> There are some excellent floorstanding speakers from Athena on closeout at Audioadvisor[.com]. Athena is the sister company of Energy and Klipsh-both highly regarded for excellent sound quality. The individual speakers in these were removed by another forum member and found to be Energy drivers-a BIG plus. The Model is LS-500 for $300 a pair !!! Check em out and let me know what you think. The black finish easily blends in and dissappears despite their size. There is also a matching center channel available for $99 and a pir of LS-100s should do nicely as surrounds. You still have $500 to spend on a subwoofer,interconnect cables and speaker wire. The original model these replaced was very highly regarded by stereophile as a best buy !!!!





question, what was the modle number for the center channel speaker? I'm tracking down the pieces and parts and seeing where I can get them from.

Tony


----------



## mayhem13 (Feb 2, 2008)

the model is lsc-100 it seems audioadvisor is sold out of those but BPAV.com still hase some left-better hurry ! they're selling out fast. Did you check out the pioneer receiver i mentioned ?


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

I think you are on the right track. For my two cents the receiver of choice would be:

Yamaha RX-V663 - $499.99

Speakers of choice

Whatever you can afford form Definitive Technology or Klipsch as I think they handle lower power most efficiently.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

kb9ysc said:


> ... I'm looking at putting together a home theater system, but I'm first looking at the audio side of things. ... I'm looking for an audio setup that I can later convert into a home theater system. I
> 
> I think I'm looking for something under about 2000 (somewhat flexible limit)
> 
> Tony


I read a lot of information online ... and instead of the Bose, you'll get a lot better getting something else :yes:

There's a lot of members in this forum who own SVS subs, one of the best according to the reviews. :yes:
These company has a complete package (including the Sub) that starts at $999 (here is the link  SVS )

For a receiver you can find it for around $500 ... just look for something that can decode TrueHD and DTS HD and you'll be safe for the future (at least a couple of years, you never know with this technology) here is some receivers  Pioneer ,  Onkyo's 

Most new receivers have the autocalibration feature, they use a microphone to adjust the speakers according to your room :yes:

You can also consider a 7.1 system, my room is 9x18x8 and that's what I'm using :bigsmile:

EDIT: I forgot ... if you don't mind getting refurbished (with warranty from factory) and you're not in a hurry, you can check ebay ... there's a lot of JBL speakers and Harman Kardon receivers that you can get for half the price (JBL L's series have excellent reviews from owners) :yes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its best to stay away from Bose, although they have "some" good speakers (the 900 series for example) The are very overpriced and you can do better for the money.
As mentioned SVS has a good track record and some nice looking/sounding speakers, there are many other to consider as well. one of the the first things I always look at when buying speakers is the build quality. If they are built well you will tell immediately by the weight of the cabinets give the sides of them a good knock with your knuckles if they sound hollow you should move on as a good cabinet is solid and will feel that way. Its always best to actually see and listen to them in person rather than going on just user reviews alone.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

I think the best way is to research research research. Preference is half the battle and test all that you can. I think these types of forums are great for personal opinions and stay on here you'll get great advice


----------



## thomson405 (May 10, 2008)

When u find some speakers and receiver that interest you then try and find a local dealer
where you can listen.I found this very helpful especially with speakers and this will help
you determine the sound that appeals to your taste.Always good to compare!
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

thomson405 said:


> When u find some speakers and receiver that interest you then try and find a local dealer where you can listen....


And a better option will be "to find a dealer that let you use the speakers at home" ... you can listen to them at the store, but nothing will compare at using them in the room where they will be used :yes:

There some companies online that give you that option ... buy the, try it ... and if you don't like them return them to the store :bigsmile:


----------

